# Who Runs Snow Tires in Winter Months?



## RIRAM2500HD (May 6, 2015)

Yesterday I had four new Firestone LT WinterForce 275x70x18's mounted up to replace the stock Firestone TransForce HT's of the same size that came on the truck. I just did not have much confidence plowing with the stock tires & don't want to get stuck in the heavy stuff. I will put the stock tires back on come April as the WinterForce LT's are a dedicated winter tire. Anybody else do this here? :salute:


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Put snow tires on in the winter? This will be an interesting thread. Just sayin'.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Makes sence, 
I guess, you wouldn't put them on in the summer.


----------



## RIRAM2500HD (May 6, 2015)

seville009;2066424 said:


> Put snow tires on in the winter? This will be an interesting thread. Just sayin'.


If you have a cold do you take medicine? Just sayin


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

RIRAM2500HD;2066619 said:


> If you have a cold do you take medicine? Just sayin


Uh,

He's trying to point out that this topic has been debated hundreds, if not thousands of times in the past. Searching this topic will provide the results you're asking for.

And yes... the answer to your question is I have a set of winter Firestone Winterforce LT's on separate rims that I run during winter months. They are NOT supposed to be run on days where the ambient temperature is over 50* F, as they will wear out very quickly. A large majority of fellas on this board do the same thing that have the same concerns you have.


----------



## RIRAM2500HD (May 6, 2015)

Dogplow Dodge;2066647 said:


> Uh,
> 
> He's trying to point out that this topic has been debated hundreds, if not thousands of times in the past. Searching this topic will provide the results you're asking for.
> 
> And yes... the answer to your question is I have a set of winter Firestone Winterforce LT's on separate rims that I run during winter months. They are NOT supposed to be run on days where the ambient temperature is over 50* F, as they will wear out very quickly. A large majority of fellas on this board do the same thing that have the same concerns you have.


How do you like the WinterForce LTs ? Do they work well in the heavy stuff? They look like they will do the job nicely ?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

RIRAM2500HD;2066678 said:


> How do you like the WinterForce LTs ? Do they work well in the heavy stuff? They look like they will do the job nicely ?


You need to break them in, as they take about 500 miles or so on them before you maximize traction. The manufacturer, or Tire rack (I can't remember) said that they work best after some mileage on them due to the silicones or 'release agents" used in the molds to make them are in the outermost part of the tire, hence the reason to "break them in".

Not sure if it's all BS, but I'm hopeful that I like them in the snow. They're Excellent in the cold rain, I can say that...


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

I switch mine every season, can't go wrong doing that


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

gc3;2066689 said:


> I switch mine every season, can't go wrong doing that


Unless you leave them outside. They dryrot from sunlight exposure.

or if you buy cheap overseas tires, as they also dryrot even kept indoors. I had a set of korean junk tires that only saw winters. When I sold them, they were starting to dryrot after just 4 years in storage, and winter use.


----------



## RIRAM2500HD (May 6, 2015)

Dogplow Dodge;2066682 said:


> You need to break them in, as they take about 500 miles or so on them before you maximize traction. The manufacturer, or Tire rack (I can't remember) said that they work best after some mileage on them due to the silicones or 'release agents" used in the molds to make them are in the outermost part of the tire, hence the reason to "break them in".
> 
> Not sure if it's all BS, but I'm hopeful that I like them in the snow. They're Excellent in the cold rain, I can say that...


Thanks . They only have about 4 miles on them from yesterday's trip from Firestone shop to my driveway. I'll have to put some miles on them as my truck is not my daily driver.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I have the Winterforce 285-75-16. I only run them in the snow - After you plow with them you will wonder why you did not do this sooner.


----------



## RIRAM2500HD (May 6, 2015)

maxwellp;2066705 said:


> I have the Winterforce 285-75-16. I only run them in the snow - After you plow with them you will wonder why you did not do this sooner.


 This is my very first 3/4 Ton truck with an 8' Boss plow. I've had good luck with the WinterForce tires in the winter on my DD Crown Vic . Glad they sound like the LT truck version plows well. Sounds like I made a good investment .


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Save yourself the hassle just add more weight as you need more traction.
If you know how to drive in snow,that is.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

SnoFarmer;2066714 said:


> Save yourself the hassle just add more weight as you need more traction.
> If you know how to drive in snow,that is.


If all I had to plow was flat driveways and parking lots - I would say sure run whatever tire you have. But I have some that are like rock climbing in Utah. Also the more weight you add costs in fuel, brakes and many other things.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Dogplow Dodge;2066694 said:


> Unless you leave them outside. They dryrot from sunlight exposure.
> 
> or if you buy cheap overseas tires, as they also dryrot even kept indoors. I had a set of korean junk tires that only saw winters. When I sold them, they were starting to dryrot after just 4 years in storage, and winter use.


I keep mine in the basement with nitrogen, haven't rotted yet, knock on wood


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

maxwellp;2066720 said:


> If all I had to plow was flat driveways and parking lots - I would say sure run whatever tire you have. But I have some that are like rock climbing in Utah. Also the more weight you add costs in fuel, brakes and many other things.


You don't know much about duluth mn

Think hills 
In a city built on the side of a hill, a city that is sometimes compared to San Francisco, thousands of Duluthians live and work on the hillside. Many of them think nothing of it. They buy four-wheel drive vehicles.
For example 
Fifth Avenue West, has a 25 percent grade. ( pictured)
And in what some call over the "hill " are St.Paul Avenue and Minneapolis Avenue, both in the Woodland neighborhood, ranked fifth and sixth steepest with grades of 20 and 19 percent.

We use snow tires on rear drive cars....
Ps ....tire studs are illegal too


----------



## RIRAM2500HD (May 6, 2015)

SnoFarmer;2066714 said:


> Save yourself the hassle just add more weight as you need more traction.
> If you know how to drive in snow,that is.


Per Boss I run with 500 Lbs of ballast over the rear wheels when plow is on. I also have a Boss TGS 600 Spreader that holds 400 lbs of salt. Truck is a reg cab 8' bed configuration .


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

"You don't know much about duluth mn" 

Your Location says - 
Poop Scoop, MN
Last I looked that up on Google it was flat. 

I will say try some snow tires on your truck you may like it.

I plow alone and do not like getting stuck, good snow tires are just one more way that I can ensure that is more remote of a problem. To each his own.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

^wrong poop scoop.
Ahh it's ok , you just assumed, I lived in a flat area.

I also live on top of one of the higest "hills" in the area.
Haven't needed snow tires yet.



RIRAM2500HD;2066739 said:


> Per Boss I run with 500 Lbs of ballast over the rear wheels when plow is on. I also have a Boss TGS 600 Spreader that holds 400 lbs of salt. Truck is a reg cab 8' bed configuration .


 Move the weight back a littel, I don't see why you would need snow tires unless you like to plow in 2wd
Any decent a/t. Tire load range E will work well, try to fined a tire without a continuos center rib.

Per boss,
Ballast Retainer - A ballast retainer can be a useful accessory to keep ballast from sliding all over in the back of your truck. The purpose of ballast is to act as a counter weight to your plow, so it should be positioned behind the rear axle, taking some of the weight off the front axle. Bagged sand is the most common material used for ballast because is it easy to load and unload and doesn't slide around as easily as other ballast options. Although sand is less prone to slide than other materials, it is still important to keep all ballast right be behind the rear axle. The ballast retainer will ensure that the ballast stays in that place. Remember to refer to your snowplow manufacturer for recommendations regarding required ballast. http://info.bossplow.com/blog/the-ultimate-guide-to-snowplow-accessories

loosk like per boss it should be placed rear of the axel.


----------



## RIRAM2500HD (May 6, 2015)

SnoFarmer;2066759 said:


> ^wrong poop scoop.
> Ahh it's ok , you just assumed, I lived in a flat area.
> 
> I also live on top of one of the higest "hills" in the area.
> ...


 I'll be plowing most of my accounts at 3am when I get out of my night job which is 7pm-3am. So I have a phobia of not getting stuck in the big storms at that time because at that time where is like nobody around to help you if you do. During the last big storm called "Nemo" I was coming home in my 2008 Ford Harley Davidson F-150 truck 4WD with 22" Street Tires. Taking an uphill exit ramp I got stuck at 3:15 AM and realized that nobody was gonna help me at all cause I was the only idiot on the road. Lol Fast forward to present time & new truck. I don't want to experience that ever again hence the " Snow Tires! " lol


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

I keep my ballast behind the axle also. I've also had guys tell me to put it over the axle. Don't know who really is right


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

We're all out plowing at 3 am.
Shovel (s) , snowblower, highlift jack, salt, sand ,stoping in the dinner for coffee when you see another independent stoped,
Make small talk, get their number, everyone needs a tow sooner or later.
And good judgement go a long way.
Becuse in reality even with all 4 chained up you can still get stuck.



But if your out in a big storm in a f150, street tires , no weight in the box, no shrovel, jack,
You get what Ya deserve,,,,, be prepared.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

"You get what Ya deserve,,,,, be prepared."

As in have and use snow tires.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

There snow tires as they have the little snowflake on the sidewall.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

seville009;2066424 said:


> Put snow tires on in the winter? This will be an interesting thread. Just sayin'.


I even put my plows on in the winter.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

gc3;2066844 said:


> I keep my ballast behind the axle also. I've also had guys tell me to put it over the axle. Don't know who really is right


If it's behind the axle it's a counterweight. If it's over the axle it's ballast.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Do you guys wear snow gear in the winter? I usually do but I thiught I woud ask because I think it just sounds... Like weird


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BRL1;2066989 said:


> Do you guys wear snow gear in the winter? I usually do but I thiught I woud ask because I think it just sounds... Like weird


Lol........

I also use winter air in my snow tyres.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

BRL1;2066989 said:


> Do you guys wear snow gear in the winter? I usually do but I thiught I woud ask because I think it just sounds... Like weird


On cold days I wear boxers under my KiltThumbs Up


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

BRL1;2066989 said:


> Do you guys wear snow gear in the winter? I usually do but I thiught I woud ask because I think it just sounds... Like weird


depends......shorts , low-top hiking shoes, t shirt...

because, I dont get stuck on a regular bases.

carhart arctic bib and jacket along with a hi-vis safety vest in the back seat.
Just so when I have to tow a fellow plower out of a pile of snow i can stay all cozy...


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Maybe with snow tires you would not get stuck on an irregular bases.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Remember when changing your oil this cold winter keep the engine running while draining the oil that way the new cold oil dont freeze when you pour it in!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

If you dont get stuck on a "irregular" bases ether you don't really plow snow for a living or you don't see much snow to speak of...

As the realty is even with all 4 chained up you can get stuck no matter how good of a driver you think you are.:waving:


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

SnoFarmer;2067055 said:


> If you dont get stuck on a "irregular" bases ether you don't really plow snow for a living or you don't see much snow to speak of...
> 
> As the realty is even with all 4 chained up you can get stuck no matter how good of a driver you think you are.:waving:


I got stuck once really bad once ice under 2' of snow is no good.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

BRL1;2067059 said:


> I got stuck once really bad once ice under 2' of snow is no good.


Then your just a hack, please stay off of the roads when it snows.

And dont you have to go change out your blinker fluid?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Mark Oomkes;2066976 said:


> I even put my plows on in the winter.


A winter plow or a summer plow?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

seville009;2067112 said:


> A winter plow or a summer plow?


Winter plow in the winter, silly.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

SnoFarmer;2067065 said:


> Then your just a hack, please stay off of the roads when it snows.
> 
> And dont you have to go change out your blinker fluid?


Haha yea I didn't know the truck had 4x4 so I was driving in reverse with the plow down. It's weird if yiy put it in v mode and drive backwards its just like scoop mode.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Blinker fluid is only changed at the end of the storm. That way it is nice and fresh for the next storm.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanx,:waving:
I was wondering why mine was going bad so quickly


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

It's a little known fact manual transmission help prevent getting stuck and in the event you do get stuck a manual will get you unstuck the majority of the time......Thumbs Up


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

BUFF;2067213 said:


> It's a little known fact manual transmission help prevent getting stuck and in the event you do get stuck a manual will get you unstuck the majority of the time......Thumbs Up


Well yea. Manually turning your transi rather than it automaticity turning will help a lot. That way you can turn it when you want to


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

BUFF;2067213 said:


> It's a little known fact manual transmission help prevent getting stuck and in the event you do get stuck a manual will get you unstuck the majority of the time......Thumbs Up


Pifft.....
Ya'all still gett'en stuck? muust be that manual and ur tires.
I read it on line that all you need is " snow tires" , 2wd und you'll 
Nev'er get stuck plowing snow...
I know.....

I'm skeptical too.

:waving:

Ps every one knows it's trip edge plows that save transmissions...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SnoFarmer;2067351 said:


> Ps every one knows it's trip edge plows that save transmissions...


Don't forget chain lifts also save transmissions too.....


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

So now that I have decided to put snow tires on, do I get studded or use chains?


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Neither just take the tires off and run on the rims.


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm pretty sure there is a winter blend too.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Haha yea I just mix mine with antifreeze.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

secret_weapon;2067671 said:


> So now that I have decided to put snow tires on, do I get studded or use chains?


Studs - they help aerate the pavement.


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

seville009;2067738 said:


> Studs - they help aerate the pavement.


Chains will level the high spots.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

secret_weapon;2067671 said:


> So now that I have decided to put snow tires on, do I get studded or use chains?


Picks do hook up.
Aboot 1.5min i.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Now for real- 
We had a lot of ice a few years ago. I put Ice Screws in my truck tires. They are small ATV 1/4 inch ones. Worked great, just took them out the next day. Looked like the BFG above but not that many or that long.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2067858 said:


> Picks do hook up.
> Aboot 1.5min i.


Totally off the subject, but this one is much more entertaining..........after the first couple morons get oot of the way.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;2067943 said:


> Totally off the subject, but this one is much more entertaining..........after the first couple morons get oot of the way.


Highly entertaining


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

maxwellp;2067932 said:


> Now for real-
> We had a lot of ice a few years ago. I put Ice Screws in my truck tires. They are small ATV 1/4 inch ones. Worked great, just took them out the next day. Looked like the BFG above but not that many or that long.


Screws work great for offroad use put wouldn't run them on the road.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

I just got the firestone winterforce lt mounted on my ram 2500, this will be my first time running winter tires. Just need to decide on rims and tires come spring


----------

